# Civetta [editoria]



## Angelatv

Ciaoo!

Esiste un equivalente per civetta in spagnolo? Non nel senso "de una mujer coqueta ni del animal"!!! Il mio testo parla di civette intendendo quei cartelli che sono fuori dalle edicole con le maggiori notizie del giorno, scritte a caratteri cubitali...
Come dice il Garzanti Linguistica (hanno chiuso il De Mauro) alla sua terza accezione: 

*Civetta*
*3* foglio con i titoli degli articoli più importanti di un giornale, posto in mostra nelle edicole per attrarre l'attenzione dei passanti 

Eccovi il contesto: "Come tutti i giornalai quello circonda la sua edicola con bastioni di *civette* (si chiamano così): cartelli di cartone a caratteri ciccioni offrono a chi passi un assaggio di notizie"

la mia orrida bozza è questa - civette però non ho veramente un'idea di come tradurlo-: 

"Como todo quiosquero, él también rodea su quiosco con bastiones de civette (se llaman así): carteles de cartón que, con sus letras gorditas, les ofrecen a los que pasean una pizca de noticias"


----------



## 0scar

Acá no se acostumbran, solo se ven en las películas nortemericanas.
Yo diría que podrían llamarse "afiches de los diarios". Creo que en  España serían "carteles", no usan "afiche".


----------



## gatogab

0scar said:


> Acá no se acostumbran, solo se ven en las películas nortemericanas.
> Yo diría que podrían llamarse "afiches de los diarios". Creo que en España serían "carteles", no usan "afiche".


 
En Italia existe *"lo strillone"* que sostituye *este* quien gritaba de verdad.



Angelatv said:


> "Como todo quiosquero, él también rodea su quiosco con bastiones de civette (se llaman así): carteles de cartón que, con sus letras gorditas, les ofrecen a los que pasean una pizca de noticias"


Come tutti i giornalai...
*Como todos los diareros...*


----------



## antonioLR

En España, sí se usa "quiosquero". Nunca había oído "diarero".

Según el diccionario de la Real Academia de la Lengua:

*quiosquero**, ra**.*

*1. *m. y f. Persona que trabaja en un quiosco, especialmente de periódicos.

*diarero**, ra**.*

*1. *m. y f._ Arg._,_ Bol._ y_ Ur._ *diariero* (‖ vendedor de diarios).

*diariero**, ra**.*

*1. *adj._ Méx._ De uso diario.

*2. *m. y f._ Arg._,_ Chile_ y_ Ur._ Vendedor de diarios.


Saludos desde Almería


----------



## gatogab

Me refiero al hecho que existen quioscos para muchas actividades, además de la del diariero o diarero.
Yo leo: "Come tutti i giornalai..." y su quiosco es la 'edicola'.
No leo "il suo chiosco dei giornali".
Que diariero no se conozca en Almería, lo siento mucho.


----------



## Angelatv

Ecco: lo strillone è la stessa cosa della civetta dunque!
A dire il vero manco civetta lo usiamo tanto frequentemente...però se ci fosse un termine equivalente in spagnolo, sarebbe fantastico! Non dico per forza si debba mantenere il riferimento zoologico  però l'idea di qualcosa che attira l'attenzione del passante..Nessuno conosce un giornalaio spagnolo? 
Grazie mille!


----------



## Neuromante

gatogab said:


> Me refiero al hecho que existen quioscos para muchas actividades, además de la del diariero o diarero.
> Yo leo: "Come tutti i giornalai..." y su quiosco es la 'edicola'.
> No leo "il suo chiosco dei giornali".
> Que diariero no se conozca en Almería, lo siento mucho.



Lee lo que han puesto más arriba: No es en Almería, es en toda la enorme extensión de la lengua española, con la salvedad de tres países. 

La forma general, que imagino que se use también en esos países junto con "diarero" es "quiosquero" y todos los hispano parlantes la entenderán, es un hecho: Que tú no: Lo siento mucho.


Angelatv: No puede existir una palabra específica, al menos en España, simplemente por que aquí no existen esos carteles.


----------



## Angelatv

¡Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## gatogab

Hagamos así, Neuro. A ver si me entra en mi cabeza de piedra.
¿Me traduces esta frase al italiano, por favor?
Haz cuenta que no conoces el contexto:
Eccola: "Como todo quiosquero, él también rodea su quiosco"


----------



## Neuromante

Gatogab:
En español no hay diferencia entre quiosquero y quiosquero, así que para traducirla al italiano haría falta el contexto, pero de italiano a español resulta que solo hay una palabra posible: *Quiosquero*

Es como si me pidieras que tradujera "azul" al italiano. Hay tres opciones y hace falt el contexto o mejor aún una muestra de color. Pero del italiano al español, azzurro, blu y (En casi todos los casos) celeste, se traducen como azul.


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Gatogab:
> En español no hay diferencia entre quiosquero y quiosquero, así que para traducirla al italiano haría falta el contexto, pero de italiano a español resulta que solo hay una palabra posible: *Quiosquero*


En España quizás no haya diferencia entre quiosquero y quiosquero.
Yo conozco el quiosco de la fruta, de las bebidas, de las flores. de los diarios y así adelante, hasta el quiosco del _'mote con huesillos'._
Así tengo el frutero, (el de las bebidas no recuerdo como se llama), el florista, el diariero.
Por eso eso especifiqué con diariero.
Angela, si tu traducción va dirigida a lectores de español de España, pon quiosquero _e che Dio te la mandi buona!_


----------



## Angelatv

Si, va dirigida a lectores de España. 
¡Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda!


----------



## Neuromante

gatogab said:


> En España quizás no haya diferencia entre quiosquero y quiosquero.
> Yo conozco el quiosco de la fruta, de las bebidas, de las flores. de los diarios y así adelante, hasta el quiosco del _'mote con huesillos'._
> Así tengo el frutero, (el de las bebidas no recuerdo como se llama), el florista, el diariero.
> Por eso eso especifiqué con diariero.
> Angela, *si tu traducción va dirigida a lectores de español de España, pon quiosquero e che Dio te la mandi buona!*



Dejando al margen que según la entrada del RAE que ha puesto Antonio "diarero" es solo aplicable en Argentina Bolivia y Uruguay y"diariero" en Chile, además de los anteriores: Eso que he señalado de tu post sobra completamente y lo encuentro incluso ofensivo.

Del resto de lo que pones, ni me tomo la molestia en responderte. Es quiosquero, y basta.


----------



## gatogab

Angelatv said:


> Si, va dirigida a lectores de España.
> ¡Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda!


Nada y buena suerte.
Non avevo mai sentito civetta per strillone....molte grazie.


----------



## readymade

Neuromante said:


> Dejando al margen que según la entrada del RAE que ha puesto Antonio "diarero" es solo aplicable en Argentina Bolivia y Uruguay y"diariero" en Chile, además de los anteriores: Eso que he señalado de tu post sobra completamente y lo encuentro incluso ofensivo.
> 
> Del resto de lo que pones, ni me tomo la molestia en responderte. Es quiosquero, y basta.



Con todo el respeto hacia la RAE y sus ilustres miembros y a usted, estimado hijo de la Península Ibérica, cumplo en informarle que quiosquero se suele usar en América Latina - que no ibérica - para designar a un vendedor que tiene un quiosco o kiosko y cuyos productos van desde cigarrillos y papel de calco para estudiantes de arquitectura - disculpe, papel en su país llamado sulfurado o algo similar -. Dicho esto: no en todos los paises se llama  quiosquero a quien vende diarios y periódicos - como usted bien sabe, diario es la publicaión que se vende todos los días y periódico la que como su nombre bien indica, la que sale cada tanto que le vamos a hacer. Por ejemplo, Le monde diplomatique, que aparece cada mes o el Jueves que aparece los miércoles? . 
Fíjese que en la costa ecuatoriana se le dice PERIODIQUERO, un nombre muy divertido y que por supuesto no figura en la RAE. 
Pero divagando un poco y pensando en la ilustre RAE, tan ocupada en fijar limpiar y dar esplendor, considerando que del otro lado del océanro - también llamado charco - hay unos 300 millones de castellano hablantes que crean el idioma y lo enriquecen, aparte de escribirlo, claro, diría yo que a veces y sin pretender faltar, válgame el cielo, que a veces la RAE no tiene ni la más remota idea de lo que sucede por aquellos aislados parajes y no registra todas las acepciones. Para saber como se dice en América quiosquero habría que hacer una tesis de calculo mínimo 150 páginas. Verá usted: cuando se viaja por el Continente de los Siete Colores, cada vez que se cruza una frontera, el idioma cambia, cambia en lo cotidiano. Los nombres son distintos y todos muy castellanos, porque el idioma tiene tal riqueza que las variantes son numerosas. 
De paso, en Argentina se dice diariero y también canillita. Lástima que no pudo usted decirle  a Borges o a Córtazar, que se dice quiosquero y basta 
Estoy segura de que se lo hubieran agradecido con una amable sonrisa. 
Tenga usted cuidado, con la invasión de sudamericanos en su país, corren el riesgo de recuperar algunas palabras utilizadas por Cervantes y de utilizar otras nuevas, desconocidas inventadas en los sures del mundo, que horror o decir papa (vocablo quechua) en lugar de patata,. qué desastre... o ananá - tupi guaraní designando a una fruta de la región en lugar de piña... Ay de nosotros, que creíamos que la piña era el fruto del pino!!!! 
Pero no se inquiete, con tanto ir y venir, terminaremos por aprender, se lo aseguro. Tiempo al tiempo. Es que somos algo lentos, por aquello del clima y de la vida bucólica... 
Muy atentamente, 
Ready Made.


----------



## Neuromante

Readymde:
¿Y si te das un paseo por el foro y lees mis más de 3.000 post? 
Sobre todo aquellos donde insisto en que se diga para qué zona se está proponiendo la traducción, o los muchos donde les recuerdo a los argentinos (Casi siempre a ellos) que en Méjico o en cualquier otra parte de Centro y Sudamérica, no se habla como lo hacen ellos.

Creo que me puedo enorgullecer de ser uno de los foreros que más insiste en que el español es una lengua común con variantes por zonas y de ser el que más pide que no olviden que no es o mismo una forma "del español" y un regionalismo. Sin olvidar las cosas que son simple y llanamente errores.


Al margen, claro está, de ser el que con mayor frecuencia recuerda que la RAE no es de fiar; que Google no vale para nada para hacer una estadística. Por cierto, el diccionario de la RAE no es "español" si no que se hace en común por todos los países de habla hispana, dato que supongo desconoces.



Me hace gracias que esgrimas contra mi el argumento de las papas. Ahí arriba, a la derecha, tengo puesto bien claro y desde el primer día que soy canario. En realidad lo puse "solo" para que no hubiera dudas sobre que "variante" del español uso pero me viene muy bien para eso de "Hijo de la Península Ibérica" no lo soy.

Y quisiera aprovechar, visto que esto es un foro interlingua para explicar a los italianos y especialmente a los moderadores que las expresiones "Hijo de xxxx" suele ser un eufemismo para "Hijo de Puta" en todo el territorio de la lengua española, aquí y en ambos lados del charco.



Pd: Si digo que se dice "quiosquero" lo digo por que es la forma común en todo el territorio. Si leyeras de verdad lo que use en el otro post verías que me refiero a una forma que pueden usar los italianos y ser comprendidos en cualquier parte. No soy tan egoísta y soberbio como para pretender que, en un viaje a Cuba usen una palabra tan ajena a Cuba que se les rían en la cara. Siempre pregunto para que país es la traducción, soy de los pocos que tienen presente ese detalle.




PD2:
Espero sinceramente que leas esto antes de que los moderadores lo borren. Y, como creo que guardan copia de todos los post, les pediría que te hicieran llegar copia


----------



## Angel.Aura

*Nota di moderazione.*


> Queridos foreros,
> 
> Ententamos mantener un tono respetuoso y cordial.
> Todos tenemos el mismo objetivo: aprender y resolver dudas lingüisticas.
> Tratar sobre varias matices de la misma palabra me parece un eriquecimiento incomparable y me lástima que, en vez de aprovechar esta fantastica oportunidad, siempre terminamos en pelear sobre quien tiene la razón.
> 
> Les invito a todos a que mantengan el espiritu académico del Forum.
> Los comentarios inadecuados serán borrados.
> Gracias,
> 
> Laura
> Moderatrice


----------



## honeyheart

Chicos, ¿y si usamos "vendedor de diarios/periódicos" y listo?

Mi propuesta:

_"Como todos los vendedores de periódicos, él también rodea su quiosco con bastiones formados por carteles de cartón que, con letras de gran tamaño, ofrecen a quienes pasen una muestra de las noticias."
_
(Omití la palabra _civette_ porque, como se vio, no tiene traducción al español; espero que te sirva igual .)


----------



## Angelatv

Grazie infinite!!!!


----------

